# DVR hard Drive crash ???



## davem1901 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am brand spanking new to the DVR world. Yes I realize I am waaaaaay behind times. Dish just installed the 522. I have read several of the posts and I have to say, I am not encouraged. GrafixGrl posted the following some time back (Oct 04) but it is the closest to what seems to be my issue. Her post was 
"Well... I figured it out. I FINALLY got the thing to turn off and do a hard-disk diagnostic scan. It took about 25min. but, when it was finished all was back to normal. I have no idea what happened while we were away for the weekend. But, luckly I still have everything on my DVR and I can watch TV again. Thanks for the replies... I appreciate those who tried to help.

For the record, I wasn't going to take it apart... I already knew that would void the warranty and that would be silly when the replacement is in the mail. I figure I will keep an extra close eye on it for the next few days and if I am still having problems I will just use the new one that is on the way.

Thanks again everyone!"
Does anyone have any idea how to activate this "hard disk diagnostic"?
I worked with some technician somewhere and no where did I see anything about a hard disk diagnostic. 
I have no idea what happened on my unit except that we had about 15 hours recorded, I tried to cancel some message about updating the program guide and the next thing I know, the thing would not even power on with the remote. After working with the tech, it powers on but all recorded events and all programmed events seem to have disappeared. The DVR shows that I only have 85 hours left to record but does not show any of the programs we recorded. Also when I try to set up a new recording, it will not set up and the current recording function is not working.
Dish says they are sending me a new DVR but since I have no idea how this happened, I would certainly like to avoid this fiasco in the future.
Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

DVRs are pretty much like computers, most times when they crash they fix themselves, but sometimes they crash and burn.
Don't worry too much about it happening again. 
I find that they are more likely to crash if you push your remote button again & again "before the result from the 1st push appears on your screen".(in other words slow down)


----------

